# LCP carry owners. Where do you carry your spare mag?



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

My job dictates that I wear business dress, so I daily carry an LCP 380 in a pocket holster in my front pocket. I'd like to carry my spare magazine also, but I don't want it loose in my pocket and a pouch on my belt defeats the purpose of carrying concealed. Where does everyone else carry their spare magazines?


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

In my case, no where. I consider that little LCP as an up close and personal, gut gun. If you can't stop a perp with seven rounds, you probably wouldn't have time to drop a mag and reload a fresh one. It's not an OMG, TSHTF, shootout gun. I simply carry the gun loaded with 6+1. But that's me.


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

Personally, I'd like the feeling of knowing that I had 6 more rounds that I could have available. That would be a better option than throwing the gun at him when I run out of ammo. :mrgreen:


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

When I had my little Beretta .25 years ago I used to keep the spare magazine inside the sock on my left foot on the inside of the ankle.

The .25 was a very marginal cartridge in the 1980s and the spare magazine seemed a must.

I see these people have an ankle holster that holds the spares (if the sock thing is uncomfortable for you).

http://magills.com/pgroup_descrip/3...ine+Pouch/?return=?tpl=index&category_id=307&


----------

